# Are we to compassionate to stupid people?



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

My sister and I were talking about the news today and I mentioned that another person was 'attacked' by a Bison at Yellowstone Park. They read the warnings


> "The family said they read the warnings in both the park literature and the signage, but saw other people close to the bison, so they thought it would be OK,"


I said "I'm glad she is okay and her injuries were not serious". She said "So you are saying that the woman would have jumped off a bridge because she saw other people doing it, and broke her neck you would have said oh the poor woman. Don't you think that the woman made a bad choice and paid for it? Accountability is important and people need to learn it". hmmmmm darn it she is right.

Is that part of the problem we have as a society now? Are we to compassionate to stupid people and stupid choices? Yes, I am asking for your opinions 

Bison attacks woman taking selfie in Yellowstone Park - CNN.com


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not sure about being to compassionate Auntie, But stupid? Yes. I think it goes back to how they are taught now a days. To little reading and to much visual. Not enough discipline. Every one is special and everyone gets a trophy. The rules? That's for other people, not me. No consequences and no personal responsibility. Just my one cents worth.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Is it compassion to protect people from the consequences of their actions? Not really - they don't learn the lessons if we protect them. It is injurious but our society is headed in a direction that actually supports poor decision making. That is the mainstay of socialism. Society as a whole is only as good as the least among us. I don't want to be there!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Is it compassion to protect people from the consequences of their actions? Not really - they don't learn the lessons if we protect them. It is injurious but our society is headed in a direction that actually supports poor decision making. That is the mainstay of socialism. Society as a whole is only as good as the least among us. I don't want to be there!


You and me both brother.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Auntie said:


> My sister and I were talking about the news today and I mentioned that another person was 'attacked' by a Bison at Yellowstone Park. They read the warnings
> 
> I said "I'm glad she is okay and her injuries were not serious". She said "So you are saying that the woman would have jumped off a bridge because she saw other people doing it, and broke her neck you would have said oh the poor woman. Don't you think that the woman made a bad choice and paid for it? Accountability is important and people need to learn it". hmmmmm darn it she is right.
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes we are too compassionate to stupid people.

Stupid needs to hurt, like touching the stove after being told no.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Can't fix stupid. 

On a related note, the Wife and I went on vacation there, the Tetons and Glacier National a couple of years ago. 

We got out of our car in Yellowstone on the second day in one of the parking areas. 

We saw numerous people congregating near a bison that was eating. 

Us, being the rule abiding types stay the appropriate distance away and keep. 

My wife asks me to take a picture and I respond with some unmemorable remark.

As soon as I started talking the bison turns his head towards me snorts and the starts in our direction. 

We quickly jump behind the car, and he immediately loses interest.

Never paid the slightest attention to anyone else. We tested it again, and yep as soon as I started talking he started to look around.

Needless to say I didn't say much when within shouting distance of bison.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In the US of A, people are extremely compassionate, forgiving and allowing of stupid people. Unless that stupid person is a white male.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I think the compassion comes from the idea that I've been there in some sense. BUT, I got away lucky, nothing bad happened to me. You can't tell me that you never did something really stupid and had a "WOW, that was really stupid!" moment!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Compassion is a poor substitute for.learning a lesson. If your not judicois on what situations truly require compassion and how.much, you become the enabler for foolish acts and behavior that never get corected. In business, I have learned more from a hard analysis of failure than success. You want to avoid failure it hurts. You just repeat success. Enabling is success to some so they keep repeating failure as long as they get compassion to bail them out.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I think everyone has had a stupid moment or 2 in their lives. The problem is that for some people it's a lifestyle and they never learn the basic lessons. Lots of those people die young.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I guess it depends on the situation for me. If I see somebody struggling while trying to accomplish a task, compassion kick in and I help/teach them how to accomplish their goal. Now If I see someone doing or about to do something stupid after I'm sure they know better I generally get ready with the camera and prepare to laugh at them. It's the only way they will learn. My wife is compassionate toward the stupid tho. Drives me crazy sometimes.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> In the US of A, people are extremely compassionate, forgiving and allowing of stupid people. Unless that stupid person is a white male.


When have I not shown compassion to you? You can't help being the way you are!

Hang in there!


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Don't get me started. Ugh. The single biggest downfall of mankind is we have left behind "survival of the fittest". There is a reason wild animals abandon the maimed, slow, and deformed. Now of course you can argue that as higher beings we have a duty to care for those of us less able. And I agree, it is a big dilemma. But I guarantee 10,000 yrs. ago a fat lazy slob with an I.Q. of 80 didn't live to a ripe old age because he was supported by the rest of the community. This sounds heartless, but I'm just speaking from a cold hard rational point of view. In a SHTF situation, people would find out real fast you can't waste resources supporting unproductive members of society, whether it's their fault they are unproductive or not.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I was real surprised to learn that the latest idiot that was getting inside a buffalo's comfort zone was a woman from Mississippi. Usually the buffalos prefer to toss and gore Asian tourists because they bounce better! I've seen these same tourists approach grizzlies for photos as well.
God protects the ignorant I guess.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Have I done stupid things? Yes, I'm human.
But I am smart enough to stay away from wild animals.

It takes a special kind of stupid to say: "Here, hold my beer. I'm gonna wrassle that gator." Or, "Take my picture with that bear."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think all signs and warning labels should be removed and the lawyers and judges who entertain lawsuits made by injured idiots should be rounded up and sent to some unwanted island.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I love to label 110 volt outlets as "free key cleaners".


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I love the Darwin Awards (Natural Selection at its finest)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> I think the compassion comes from the idea that I've been there in some sense. BUT, I got away lucky, nothing bad happened to me. You can't tell me that you never did something really stupid and had a "WOW, that was really stupid!" moment!!


I have never done anything stupid in my life Mish! Well, nothing I am ever going to admit to anyways. 

However, I am sure my wife would love to enlighten anyone who is willing to listen :culpability:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I vote for the immediate removal of all warning labels and guard rails.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

People are too double sided when it comes to wild animals. It will never happen to them. I've had people say to me "that bear is going to get you" yes the bear is going to get me while your friend is two feet from a bear with his tracphone. Yes yes just walk away. It's not a hard decision, let nature take its course.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

James m said:


> People are too double sided when it comes to wild animals. It will never happen to them. I've had people say to me "that bear is going to get you" yes the bear is going to get me while your friend is two feet from a bear with his tracphone. Yes yes just walk away. It's not a hard decision, let nature take its course.


You don't have to outrun a bear. Just outrun whoever is with you.:joyous:


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes, I have compassion for stupid people. They're people.

That doesn't mean I'm willing to pay for their mistakes, or think I *should* pay for their mistakes; but it does mean I won't cheer when they get hurt because they Done Stupid.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ha-ha I always liked that shot in the knee joke about the animals.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> .... You can't tell me that you never did something really stupid and had a "WOW, that was really stupid!" moment!!


I look back at a particular stretch of my life where I would often, after a night out with friends, wake up the next noon and shake out the cobwebs from the night before. I'd walk into the kitchen to take a handful of aspirin and wash it down with whatever open budweiser I could find then survey the damage. Usually there would be more than a few knuckleheads and possibly a female or three lying about in various stages of undress. Often another knucklehead would crash open the door and toss a bag of biskets or burgers (depending on the time) from whatever fast food restaurant was closest.

After scarfing down the food, we'd search the cooler, ice usually melted but beer still a tolerable temp, crack one open, look around the room at each other and say, "WOW! That was really stupid!" We'd giggle like kids, clink beers, take a long pull and start doing it again. Man we were stupid but it was fun.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

James m said:


> Ha-ha I always liked that shot in the knee joke about the animals.


We refer to that as being Otis'd (from the walking dead).

When SHTF because of ________, most compassion wont be needed. The stupid people aren't going to last long. Feed me, clothe me, house me, defend me. I don't think so.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Compassion is a good thing, it's part of what makes us human. The danger associated with compassion is the same as with any other virtue when it gets taken to an extreme. It becomes toxic. Sometimes and in some situations its best to set compassion aside and let nature take it course.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Compassion is never misplaced. Stupid people aren't stupid by choice. People make stupid choices through ignorance, but this doesn't necessarily mean they are stupid. For example, someone raised in a city might not know the dangers involved with bison. Perhaps they assume they are docile, like cows.

Should we simply abandon such people to the brutality of natural selection and continue with our lives, smug in the realization that we are superior? Where does one draw the line? Breast cancer, heart disease, stroke victims, and a host of other illnesses are natural selection too, have we not evolved past the callousness of simply letting them die and not caring?

Am I my brothers keeper? In my worldview, I should at least try to be. So yeah, I am compassionate towards those who are, perhaps, less able to reason correctly for themselves. They are products of their environments and genetics.. which are for the most part beyond their control.

What if everyone in the world was compassionate always? What if nobody was compassionate ever? In which world would you rather live?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Compassionate? No - Not really. If anything, as a culture, we are pretty mean to each other. We are especially mean if there are people we can marginalize and stupid people are easily marginalized.

I think the problem is that with the push for tolerance, inclusion, acceptance we have failed to properly put stupid people in their place. I know that is in conflict with the statement above so let me clarify.

Now we are too harsh from a ridicule stand point. We shame people on facebook for watering their yards, have a people of walmart website, etc. It is all very personal and hateful. But it didn't use to be that way - we use to be compassionate, but we had a systematic way of keeping people out of harms way by having an honest conversation about limitations.

Mom and dad sat me down one day and said, "Son you are too young. The lawn mower is dangerous. You aren't strong enough and you don't know how to operate it yet." They let me know I had limitation in a systematic and loving manner. Now we tell kids not to let anyone tell them no and that they can do what ever they set their minds to and we have warning signs on mowers that you have to be 16 to operate one and you have to wear eye protection and you can't stick your fingers into the spinning blades.

We need to return to a systematic method of helping people understand they just aren't ready to dance with the buffalo and quit posting warning signs.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You don't have to outrun a bear. Just outrun whoever is with you.:joyous:


And if you can't outrun them,trip 'em.

As for compassion,i'm all for helping someone in need,but not at the expense of my family going without or their safety pre or post shtf.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I like to help but some people need more than help. I'd like to take them bear hunting or hiking in the desert. (who says there is no cure for stupid?)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel that be "compassionate" to stupid people is working against nature. Natural 
selection takes into account that the stupid will kill themselves and they won't 
"pollute" the genetic quality of the human race. But now, "we" feel it is our 
obligation to help the stupid and prevent them from getting killed and look what 
has happened to the human race. We are inundated with humans who have no 
desire to work, no skills other that holding their hand out for the next free meal, 
free cell phone, EBT card, Medicaid card, Section 8 payment, etc. In the "olden 
days" these people died off and allowed nature allow the fittest to survive and 
create a human that developed the capability to get to the moon. Instead we 
have allowed a segment of the human race that is evil and and will do whatever
evil thing is necessary for their survival, including the murder of productive 
members of the human race that are irreplaceable. 
I say we remove warning labels from any and all products sold in the US. Let 
nature take its course and weed out the "chaff".


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes we are "too" compassionate!! Said the grammar Nazis.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes.


Yes we are.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A tale told to me by one of "them".

I woke up and began to make a batch of oatmeal. The kitchen light didn’t come on when I flipped the switch and I stubbed my little toe on the leg of a chair going to the sink. I turned on the faucet and barely got enough water for the mix in the pan. Guess I need a new kitchen faucet. I went to the water dispenser on the fridge but no water came out of it either. “Damn, I just bought that fridge a couple of years ago. Guess I should have bought the extended warranty,” I cursed under my breath. “Screw it,” I said and got the oatmeal out of the pantry and pulled out a scoop full and shook a little off the top to compensate for the lack of water. Pouring it into the pan, I swished it around and then turned on the electric range and put the pan on to heat. After the usual amount of time I checked the pan and found the water wasn’t boiling yet. A few minutes latter I check again and it still wasn’t boiling. I decided to give it another few minutes and glanced at the digital clock on the stove and found it blank, so I shuffled back to the bedroom and got my watch. After another three minutes the water still wasn’t boiling so I turned off the stove and got a bowl and poured the oatmeal and water mix into it and popped it into the microwave above the stove and pressed the button for 3 minutes. “I really can’t afford a new fridge and a stove too,” I mumbled with a few obscenities interspersed. 
While waiting I went to the john but after I flushed, I couldn’t wash my hands because no water came out of the bathroom faucet, “Damn, I have to replace you too?” I lifted up the lid on the toilet tank and found there only a couple of inches of water in the bottom of the tank to wash my hands with. “Et tu Brute, et tu?” Damn this is getting to be one expensive morning, I thought. 
Finally going back into the kitchen, I pulled the bowl of oatmeal from the microwave. It wasn’t very warm but I pretty hungry now and decided to eat it anyway. I opened the fridge and got the milk out, not sure but I think it was warmer than the oatmeal. When I put the milk back I noticed the light bulb was burnt out too. “Well at least I get a new bulb in the new refrigerator,” I mused.
The oatmeal was ok, I guess, but would have preferred it warmer. After breakfast, I got undressed and stepped into the shower and lathered up my head with shampoo but damn it, when I turned on the water to rinse my hair, the shower was broken too. I came up with a few chosen curse words as I got out of the shower and went to the bathroom and carefully stuck my head in the toilet bowl to rinse my hair. 
After toweling my hair dry, got dressed and went over to the next door neighbor with a pail to get some water and rang the doorbell. I must have rung the bell a dozen times but the stupid woman next door ignored the bell. I finally pounded on the door and she finally answered it. “Hi, I live next door and all my water faucets are not working. Can I get a pail water from you?”
“Sorry, the power went off about 11:00 last night.”
“I didn’t ask for a pail of power, I want a pail of water,” I reiterated. 
“I can’t give you any water.”
“Ok, I’ll get it myself if you’re too weak to carry it.”
“I don’t have any power, so I can’t give you any water,” she replied snidely.
“I said I’d get it myself,” I said again. “I just want to make a cup of coffee.”
“Ok,” she answered, “But I can only spare you a little.” She took the pail and came back a few moments later. There was barely a full cup of water in the pail but at least it was hot. I thanked her and took the water back to my house and decided on tea instead of coffee. I dug through my pantry and found a new box of tea bags and popped one into a cup and added the hot water. I’m never going to buy that brand of tea again. It tasted so terrible I spit it out. 
Giving up on the tea, I grabbed my wallet and head down to the big box store. Most of the traffic lights near my house weren’t working. Will have to remind myself to call the city and complain. A little over two thousand dollars later, I have a new refrigerator and stove coming in tomorrow.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

denton said:


> i think all signs and warning labels should be removed and the lawyers and judges who entertain lawsuits made by injured idiots should be rounded up and sent to some unwanted island.


Let me see,

Haiti/Dominican Republic, Madagascar, Cuba, French Guiana, Sub Sahara Africa(I know a continent but still a good place), Indonesia, Mindanao.

Might need them all due to the volume of retards, like o'slimer voters.

Actually, any islands that fall within the equatorial torrid zone.

Darwin awards are too slow coming.


----------

